# The Girl With The Shiniest Wizard: Nixon Newell Megathread



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Seeing as Nixons popularity is most likely going to skyrocket in the coming months i thought now would be a good time to make this.

























































The face she makes here. :lmao

































Bunch of GIFs i created, feel free to use them.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's a badass! Amazing wrestler and totally underrated in her looks.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

> Since 2013, Nixon Newell has travelled the world as a professional wrestler. This is the story of her goodbye to independent wrestling.
> 
> As she bids farewell to Fight Club: PRO, we'll hear from her closest friends and most bitter rivals – including Chris Brookes, Candice LeRae, Kay Lee Ray and more.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

we definitely need to see moar of her


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Jesus I used to be friends with this girl, Stephenie? Still have her on PSN.

Fair play to her living her dream.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Any news on when she's back from her injury? I know it was a pretty nasty one

She's still signed to NXT too init, can't wait for her to show up whenever that is


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Time at the PC has done her body good. Can't wait for the MYC II.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I still feel so sorry for her! Heartbroken!

https://www.wwe.com/shows/maeyoungc...ring-thursday-night-mae-young-classic-tapings


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jam said:


> Any news on when she's back from her injury? I know it was a pretty nasty one
> 
> She's still signed to NXT too init, can't wait for her to show up whenever that is


Again


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Heartbreaking!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

And even more heartbraking!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait for her comeback!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tegan dressed as Britney Spears ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tegan and Toni ...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cant wait for her to come bk from that nast injury she is a future star that's no doubt she's still really young , still like Nixon Newell name than teagan nox


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tegan, Zelina & Toni ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Back when she played football/soccer. She did that for 11 years ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Helloween ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The blond girl is her sister ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sarah's wedding ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097901411524845570


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tegan is teasing her status of recovery ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120826860068331520
... hopefully this means that she will have a comeback at some point this summer! NXT UK would be the perfect place for it or maybe the MYC!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She's finally back!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She reminds me of Paige Owens


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So glad she is back! I missed dat booty!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm so glad she is back!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162535021237981185


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems like Shayna doesn't like Tegan's UFC attire ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Team Kick and Team Thicc!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185003154376663040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185002701895163904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185001777462153216


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188021219171262465


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Old Pic


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Another one


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Molly Holly


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Being Silly


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

2017


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Harley Quinn


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

So... Tegan came out. These are pics of her and her girlfriend


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

So she would back to Shotzi and fight against Indy and Aliyah or stick to NXT women's title program?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)




----------

